# Best Steps to get work/move to Australia



## SteveL (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All
I currently reside in the U.S. My wife and I are seriously considering moving to Australia. We have looked at both the Queensland (Brisbane) and Melbourne areas of your country. We have family members who spent extended periods working/living in Aus and would like to do the same. I have a masters degree and have been working as a Business Analyst and project manager consistently for the last 12 years. I belive it would be best to get a 9-12 month contract to be sure we will like it as a place to live. What is the best way to obtain contract work and get sponsorship to move?

Thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Welcome to the forum.

Maybe with your qualifications you might be able to get contract work, but usually if it's contract or permanent work you're looking for, most companies require you to have PR.

I'd suggest you phone a few agencies in Australia and see what they say. Agencies we phoned were Greythorn and Hudson (that's in Melbourne). When we were looking, no companies were willing to sponsor us.

Have a look at seek.com.au. Nearly all the jobs are posted by agencies which means you'll be able to get a few names and number to call (anywhere in the country).

With your area of expertise and having a masters degree you wouldn't have any difficulty in obtaining PR, which would probably take around 9-12 months to get.

Dolly


----------



## SteveL (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Dolly. I will make those calls. I assume PR means permanent residency? Is there such a thing as getting a work visa for a midterm period (6-12 months) that could then allow us to live/work in Australia while we work towards PR?

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

There is the Work and Holiday visa which allows you to work upto 12 months in Australia (but you can only work in one place for 6 months at a time - have a look at the 'obligations' details). You have to be aged between 18 to 30. I don't know if during that time you can apply for Permanent Residence. A migration agent will be able to tell you more.

Work and Holiday Visa (subclass 462)

Dolly


----------

